

Tiny MMOs, Massive Opportunities? - gregpurtell
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/179175/Tiny_MMOs_Massive_Opportunities.php

======
Raliaga
It will take a while for this to be truly "Massive". There's still too much
nostalgia business-wise regarding MMOs and the only viable comparisons with
them could be graphics. However there's much harder issues to get clear first
such as long term platforms stability, proper execution of current business
models, cost effective production and distribution methods, among others.

------
lucisferre
Wouldn't that just be an MORPG?

